# Your Papers Please - Coming soon to the US?



## woodwork201 (Mar 20, 2021)

Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?









						COVID-19 vaccine passports will play a part in global travel
					

The European Union is conforming plans to open borders for vaccinated visitors this summer. As cruise lines will require inoculation, here's what it means for you.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## Dekster (Mar 20, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With photoshop your problems will be solved.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

HIPPA laws exist.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2021)

Preposterous.

How will those without a digital device be able to have them?  

This is discriminatory against those in extreme poverty who chose to budget on other things, and the homeless.

If a person has no need for a smartphone, and is philosophically opposed to electronic handheld devices, then such a paradigm does not work.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2021)

ON top of that, the COVID vaccine does not confer immunity, nor does it prevent the spread of the disease, so why folks should have to get inoculated to do anything, is completely beyond me.

The only thing this "vaccine" does is to lessen the severity of symptoms.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 20, 2021)

Dekster said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> > Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> ...


If it is digital, Photoshop won't help you.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2021)

I remember when the folks I was reading and listening to were talking about this last year. . . everyone said it was conspiracy talk.

This is bullshit.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> HIPPA laws exist.


If they pass a new law, HIPAA would have been changed.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 20, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> I remember when the folks I was reading and listening to were talking about this last year. . . everyone said it was conspiracy talk.
> 
> This is bullshit.



No; a year ago it was not BS but was far enough away that we ignored it.  Today it's reality  in some countries and coming to many more.









						The countries rolling out 'vaccine passports' to bring back tourists
					

For some countries the development of vaccine passports to restart international travel is already underway.




					www.traveller.com.au


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2021)

*The Year Ahead – Part 2: Biosecurity*








						The Year Ahead – Part 2: Biosecurity
					

by James Corbettcorbettreport.comJanuary 16, 2021I don't need to tell you that we are living through world-historical times right now. The f...




					www.minds.com
				




". . . No, this isn't about one particular mRNA vaccine. It's about the self-assembling protein nanoparticle vaccines and the edible GMO tomato vaccines and the remote-control implantable drug delivery devices and other novel injections that will be coming down the pike soon. It's about the military-funded implantable biosensors that “could be the future of pandemic detention” and the injectable nanobots that will be monitoring us on the inside and injecting drugs into our system directly. It's about (as Corbett Report member studiotwoseven has been pointing out in recent investigations) the pursuit of mind control through optogenetics and all the other future technologies that will be used to alter our bodies, our minds and even our DNA itself.

Yes, we have well and truly entered the age of biosecurity and the technologies of that age are just being unveiled to the public now. But these technologies will not all be foisted on the public at once. In fact, some of these invasive devices will not see the light of day for years now. The first step was to set the precedent with the rollout of the COVID “vaccines.” The next step will be to use these vaccines as the excuse to bring about the biometric surveillance state. And _that_ step certainly _will_ happen this year if the scammers get their way.

*The Vaccine Passports Will Be Rolled Out This Year*
Barring some minor miracle (where's Q when you need him?), the so-called “immunity passports” are one of these pieces of the biosecurity grid infrastructure that we know _will _be rolling out this year.

For those who haven't heard (oh, sweet innocent child!), immunity passports are certifications that will be used to identify those who have received the vaccine. Their first use will be in the most literal sense: as passports to enable travelers to cross into other countries. But once the public is acclimated to the idea that their immunity passport is required for international travel, it will not be long before these passes are rolled out for everyday life. Soon, you may be required to show proof of vaccination to enter public buildings, access public events, or even enter certain stores or businesses.

Of course, this was the stuff of tinfoil hat nuttery when conspiracy theorists like myself first started talking about this development in the early stages of the scamdemic, but it has since become mundane reality, touted in slick ads by the private companies that are working on the development of these COVID passes and by the national governments that are hoping to force them on their populations (oops! looks like the government of Ireland got scared of all the negative comments about their proposal and decided to take the video down!).

This passport will be digital, of course, to allow for people to carry it around on their slave devices and fondleslabs. So who is working to develop these passports? Why a consortium of Big Tech companies, medical-industrial complex cronies, and billionaire foundations, of course! Specifically, the “Vaccination Credential Initiative” is working on rolling out an international standard for these digital vaccination certificates, a coalition that includes Microsoft (of course), the Rockefeller Foundation (of course), MITRE (yes, _that_ MITRE) and Oracle (yes, _that_ Oracle). Go read the mealy-mouthed blather that they've spewed at the public via their latest press release:

“The goal of the Vaccination Credential Initiative is to empower individuals with digital access to their vaccination records so they can use tools like CommonPass to safely return to travel, work, school, and life, while protecting their data privacy,” said Paul Meyer, CEO of The Commons Project Foundation. “Open standards and interoperability are at the heart of VCI's efforts and we look forward to supporting the World Health Organization and other global stakeholders in implementing and scaling open global standards for health data interoperability.”

Translation: Buckle up, tax cattle. You're about to get branded by your globalist owners. . .  "


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when the folks I was reading and listening to were talking about this last year. . . everyone said it was conspiracy talk.
> ...


Yeah, I know.

Folks better wake up, and soon, as the water is now starting to boil, and that dystopia is closing in.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 20, 2021)

More on immunity certificates:









						Vaccine passports pose ethical thicket for Biden administration
					

The White House says the government shouldn't issue the credentials or store the data.




					www.politico.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> More on immunity certificates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that article.

I have always trusted the EFF, they have always been one of my goto sources, it is nice that politico mentioned that source.  It would have been nicer if they put that link in their piece.

They wrote so well what I was trying to articulate previously.  Best damn article on this, stupid, dumb, asinine, freedom killing idea.

*Immunity Passports Are a Threat to Our Privacy and Information Security*








						Immunity Passports Are a Threat to Our Privacy and Information Security
					

With states beginning to ease shelter-in-place restrictions, the conversation on COVID-19 has turned to questions of when and how we can return to work, take kids to school, or plan air travel.Several countries and U.S. states, including the UK, Italy, Chile, Germany, and California, have...




					www.eff.org
				




". . . Immunity passports are purportedly intended to help combat the spread of COVID-19. But there is little evidence that they would actually accomplish that.

On a practical level, there is currently no test for COVID-19 immunity; what we have are antibody tests. But we don’t know whether people with antibodies have immunity. Meanwhile, there has been a flood of flawed tests and fraudulent marketing schemes about antibody tests. Even when validated tests are widely available, they may not be 100 percent accurate. The system should be a non-starter unless it can guarantee due process for those who want to challenge their test results. This has often been a problem before; as we saw with the “no-fly” lists created after 9/11, it is very difficult to get off the list, even for those whose inclusion was a mistake. 

The problem with immunity passports isn’t just medical—it’s ethical. Access to both COVID-19 testing and antibody testing is spotty. Reports abound of people who fear they have been infected desperately trying to get tested to no avail. Analysis has shown that African Americans are far less likely than white, Hispanic, or Asian patients to be tested before they end up in the emergency room. Mobile testing sites administered by Verily (a subsidiary of Google’s parent Alphabet) require people to have a smartphone and a Google account. Residents in San Francisco’s Tenderloin district, one of the city’s poorest neighborhoods, were turned away from testing sites because they didn’t have cell phones. 

Requiring smartphone-based immunity verification to access public spaces like offices and schools would exacerbate existing inequities and reinforce a two-tiered system of the privileged, who can move about freely in society, and the vulnerable, who can’t work, shop, or attend school because they don’t have a cell phone or access to testing. We’ve been here before. When yellow fever struck the South in the 1850s, those thought to be “unacclimated” to the disease were unemployable. This burdened Black and lower-income people more than privileged members of society. . . . "


----------



## Dekster (Mar 20, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > woodwork201 said:
> ...



Then I guess you will have to take the bus.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> If they pass a new law, HIPAA would have been changed.


Regardless, flying now days sucks. I'd give it up before being coerced into taking a shot against my will. The government doesn't own me.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 20, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


Maybe so.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> If it is digital, Photoshop won't help you.


Photoshop isn't an analog program. It's digital.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > If it is digital, Photoshop won't help you.
> ...


All you have to do is get you digital Photoshop file into the international virus passport system.  SMH.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 20, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Preposterous.
> 
> How will those without a digital device be able to have them?
> 
> ...


So are passports--they cost $125 every 10 years.  You wouldn't have to have anything more than a government approved ID, they would plug that info into their system and your file would appear.  It is years away according to the article.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 20, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> > If they pass a new law, HIPAA would have been changed.
> ...


I'd rather hitch hike than fly.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 20, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> All you have to do is get you digital Photoshop file into the international virus passport system.  SMH.


Probably difficult, that, digital or not.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 20, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Rothchild owned Israel is the starting point of all of this and this woman tells us all:

*ISRAELI WOMAN TELLS THE WORLD WHAT'S REALLY GOING ON IN ISRAEL WITH VACCINES*









						ISRAELI WOMAN TELLS THE WORLD WHAT'S REALLY GOING ON IN ISRAEL WITH VACCINES [2021-03-19] (VIDE
					

⁣ISRAELI WOMAN TELLS THE WORLD WHAT'S REALLY GOING ON IN ISRAEL WITH VACCINES [2021-03-19] (VIDEO)                      SERGEANT MAJOR'S TRUTHER INFO                     [MeWe] https://mewe.com/join/sergeantmaj




					ourtube.co.uk
				




So unless we all stand up to this, their plan is for it to be like this in every country.


----------



## Michigan Swampbuck (Mar 20, 2021)

So what, unless they want vax papers for intrastate travel, then I'd get mighty pissed off. That would be a state level mandate though the dept of health. When it gets like that, the resistance will get serious and the state government will need their National Guard back in the state, not in DC. I won't comply though, not at any level.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 20, 2021)

THE COVID-19 GENOCIDE OF 2020









						THE COVID-19 GENOCIDE OF 2020 [2020-10-28] - CLAIRE EDWARDS (VIDEO)
					

⁣⁣THE COVID-19 GENOCIDE OF 2020 [2020-10-28] - CLAIRE EDWARDS (VIDEO)      Please share this video as often as you can. We must awaken the masses and try to stop people from getting the fake PCR Tests, and definitely sto




					ourtube.co.uk


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2021)

The main question is....which vaccine? There are 4 or 5..maybe more, by different companies rolling them out to the ignorant masses that gobble it up as some kind of safety measure on a flu that most survive. And one (or more) of those vaccines are funded by a man that wants over half the population DEAD and has said so publicly...but they still line up to get jabbed.

Idiots.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Mar 20, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BFD, they can do the same with your DL or ID card, RW's have no issue with that?


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 20, 2021)

Gracie said:


> The main question is....which vaccine? There are 4 or 5..maybe more, by different companies rolling them out to the ignorant masses that gobble it up as some kind of safety measure on a flu that most survive. And one (or more) of those vaccines are funded by a man that wants over half the population DEAD and has said so publicly...but they still line up to get jabbed.
> 
> Idiots.



Covidism =Irrational Belief In Authority. Belief in authority inevitably leads to allegiance to authority, which usually triggers the reflex of absolute spiritual obedience and paralysis of the mind.


----------



## Decus (Mar 20, 2021)

A vaccine "passport" existed in the 60s and 70s. You couldn't enter certain countries without it. Everytime I traveled I had to verify that my shots were up to date.






						Lot Detail - Moe Howard Twice-Signed International Certificate of Vaccination, Dated May 1964 -- His Information Also Likely Filled Out in His Hand -- Booklet Measures 3.5'' x 6'' -- Near Fine Condition
					

Moe Howard Twice-Signed International Certificate of Vaccination, Dated May 1964 -- His Information Also Likely Filled Out in His Hand -- Booklet Measures 3.5'' x 6'' -- Near Fine Condition



					natedsanders.com
				




.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2021)

Michigan Swampbuck said:


> So what, unless they want vax papers for intrastate travel, then I'd get mighty pissed off. That would be a state level mandate though the dept of health. When it gets like that, the resistance will get serious and the state government will need their National Guard back in the state, not in DC. I won't comply though, not at any level.


Eventually, there is talk, since the investment fund Blackrock now owns the Treasury, and has interests in the Vaccine alliance, that they will require it to buy or sell or even access the internet.


----------



## woodwork201 (Mar 21, 2021)

The point is that it is just the start.  Once the people are used to showing their papers to any LEO on demand, the story in those papers will change.  First it is vaccines.  Then it is criminal record and warrants.  Next will be political speech.  In 20 years you will have, effectively, the chip.  Oh, it might be embedded in your passport or your RealID drivers' license or it might  be a chip in your ass.  But you'll be used, by then, to making it available on demand and to getting stopped just to check your ID.


----------



## d0gbreath (Apr 2, 2021)

Decus said:


> A vaccine "passport" existed in the 60s and 70s. You couldn't enter certain countries without it. Everytime I traveled I had to verify that my shots were up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can remember being 7 y/o and having to get a dozen shots in my ass, just so the USAF could move us to Alaska. You don't know tyranny until you've been an Air Force dependent.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 2, 2021)

So much cheaper and easier to simply brand "666" on the forehead upon vaccination.

Cheap to do.
Don't have to buy a "smart phone"
No batteries to change or charge.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 3, 2021)

Biden is admitting thousands of wuflu infected migrants at the southern border and distributing them across the country

So his concerns about stopping the epidemic are phony


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 3, 2021)

Not sure what the panic is about having Covid on a card to show you can travel, we've had to do that for years to go to various countries. When I went to the Dominican Republic, I had to have various inoculations before travelling. On top of that, you have a passport to fly and a driving licence to drive, so I'm not sure how a Covid passport should be causing concern. If it's the end of the world, don't travel.


----------



## bravoactual (Apr 3, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember when Republicans wanted people to prove their Citizenship?  How about Photo I.D. for Voting.

There is no such thing as a vaccine passport.  There is the card you get when you get your shot(s).  I have had both my Pfizer Shots and I have the card proving it.  Business's have the right to demand individual's show proof of vaccination in order to board a plane, train or dining out.

The only difference here is that Cons hate it.  

Suck it up buttercup.


----------



## bravoactual (Apr 3, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Biden is admitting thousands of wuflu infected migrants at the southern border and distributing them across the country
> 
> So his concerns about stopping the epidemic are phony



Post your proof.  Which of course you do not have.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 3, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are also using the infrastructure and the Department of Transportation to clap down on roads----the communist libs are now targeting free travel...


----------



## San Souci (Apr 3, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. All "Temporary" Gov't mandates are always permanant.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 3, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Post your proof. Which of course you do not have.











						Surge in COVID-positive migrants being released in US
					

The number of migrants testing positive for the coronavirus before being released into the US by the Border Patrol is surging, almost doubling the amount from last week, according to a report.&nbs…




					nypost.com


----------



## woodwork201 (Apr 3, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> So much cheaper and easier to simply brand "666" on the forehead upon vaccination.
> 
> Cheap to do.
> Don't have to buy a "smart phone"
> No batteries to change or charge.



That's a much greener solution; I'm surprised AOC hasn't suggested it yet.


----------



## woodwork201 (Apr 4, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> > Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> ...



Do you read or does someone read these posts to you?  Apparently you don't read and your caregiver didn't take the time to read the article I linked.  Have them read you the linked article.  Then have them use the google machine to search for vaccine passport.

Of course it's a real thing and the card you got with your vaccine shot is NOT it.  The card you got with your shot is called a vaccine card.  Some places are already using the vaccine card for proof of vaccination and that's all that's required.  The reason for this thread is that the government is taking it beyond the card for what even Biden is calling the vaccine passport and it is an app that will be on your phone and will, most certainly, track you.

Have your caregiver read this to you:



			https://www.usnews.com/news/health-news/articles/2021-03-29/biden-administration-working-on-vaccine-passport-initiative


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 4, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > woodwork201 said:
> ...



The sheeple are so stupid, they will even deny the conspiracy when it is happening in real time.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 4, 2021)

White House sees no federal mandate for COVID-19 vaccine verification
					

The White House said it expected the private sector to take the lead on verification of COVID-19 vaccines, or so-called vaccine passports, and would not issue a federal mandate requiring everyone to obtain a single vaccination credential.  The Biden administration was reviewing the issue and...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 4, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> White House sees no federal mandate for COVID-19 vaccine verification
> 
> 
> The White House said it expected the private sector to take the lead on verification of COVID-19 vaccines, or so-called vaccine passports, and would not issue a federal mandate requiring everyone to obtain a single vaccination credential.  The Biden administration was reviewing the issue and...
> ...



Thanks for proving what I just said up above. 









						Biden, companies working to develop 'vaccine passports.' It won't be easy
					

The passports are expected to be free and available through smartphone apps, which could display a scannable code similar to an airline boarding pass




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com
				




The corporations themselves won't let you in without the passports, just like they do with the masks. It is called the totalitarian tiptoe.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 4, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > White House sees no federal mandate for COVID-19 vaccine verification
> ...


Pay wall

And the private sector can do what they want.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 4, 2021)

*HIPPA Laws,* you freaks don't worry about *abortion laws* I see.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 4, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> I remember when the folks I was reading and listening to were talking about this last year. . . everyone said it was conspiracy talk.
> 
> This is bullshit.


Would this be the time to say "you were warned but did not listen"


----------



## Desperado (Apr 4, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That time is here now....with the new State-issued enhanced drivers licenses (EDLs)   all your information is embedded into the card except for your immunization records but Im sure that will be added the next time you renew your license




__





						Enhanced Drivers Licenses: What Are They? | Homeland Security
					

Enhanced Drivers Licenses (EDLs) are state-issued enhanced drivers licenses that provide proof of identity and U.S. citizenship.




					www.dhs.gov


----------



## Ben Thomson (Apr 4, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More faux rage from the tin foil hats..(chuckle)


----------



## theHawk (Apr 4, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> HIPPA laws exist.


So does the constitution, but it doesn’t mean anyone will follow them.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 4, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> HIPPA laws exist.


Right... it amounts to this with HIPPA - you have the right to refuse to allow your medical information to be disseminated and they have the right to refuse treatment based on that choice.  Like most government scams, it sounds like they're helping when in fact it changes NOTHING.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 4, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> > Vaccine Passports?  Do you really think that once there are papers that the police or government can demand at any time with zero probable cause and without a warrant, those papers will ever go away?
> ...


Yes Comrade!  That's why tens of thousands of people in Europe are marching in the streets and why thousands of Israelis are protesting this brave new world your kind are cheering on.  People who so easily roll over for these fools, don't deserve to even call themselves Americans.  When you wake up to the fact that you have NO choices left someday, just remember you smugly mocked those who tried to tell you.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Apr 4, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > woodwork201 said:
> ...


'of thousands of people in Europe are marching in the streets and why thousands of Israelis are protesting' because some venues are requiring proof of vaccination? Cruise lines limiting passengers to those who have been vaccinated in order to board a cruise ship is bad??


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 4, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Thomson said:
> ...


In Israel, they've gone total vaccine passport to be free to travel in the country or to do business there.  Europe is headed in a similar direction and America is in the beginning stages that that bullshit narrative.  ANYONE who accepts that the government in a free nation has a right to summarily dismiss our constitutional rights is a fool and deserves their slavery.


----------



## woodwork201 (Apr 5, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> The sheeple are so stupid, they will even deny the conspiracy when it is happening in real time.



I wouldn't say that debating leftists on an Internet forum rises to the level of being frustrating but it is definitely the most ridiculous thing about talking to anyone on the left.  One will lie and all the rest will swear to it.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Apr 5, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > ESDRAELON said:
> ...


If I got on a cruise ship I think I would feel really great knowing everybody else on that ship was vaccinated so stop with the dramatics.


----------



## Peace (Apr 5, 2021)

The vaccine passport idea is retarded as can be and shouldn’t even be thought of but the general society will do it because MSM told them they should!


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 5, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> ON top of that, the COVID vaccine does not confer immunity, nor does it prevent the spread of the disease, so why folks should have to get inoculated to do anything, is completely beyond me.
> 
> The only thing this "vaccine" does is to lessen the severity of symptoms.


Not only that, but no one knows how long the so called shot immunity last. Does the shot wear off ? How do we know these answers or are we all just guniea pigs or running experiments in this new Nazi regime ??? Transparency isn't working in today's government under Biden, so what's up folk's ??? 

Some of the most notorious flu viruses in the world have been battled with just getting a seasonal flu shot, otherwise if feel vulnerable to flu viruses or a doctor recommends it due to issues he knows about in his or her patient. 

The viruses or strain's change yearly around the globe, so the guessing game or formula to determine the coming outbreak is worked by the science every year. Shot's are formulated for the seasonal outbreaks, and many who are vulnerable rush to get them or doctor's recommend them.

I had Covid, and yes I have issues, but the virus came and went. For most it is that the virus leaves without incident, but for many that are prone to pheumonia and other deadly complications associated with viruses, it's best to get the shot if it helps.

For the majority it will be just like it was in the past, where as either you get sick one day and end up with complications or you overcome any sickness one might get in concerns of the many dangerous viruses out there.

Seems that if we aren't careful, we will allow the state to control our daily lives by way of various mechanisms in which it will use in order to do so.

Just remember, that the leftist were claiming that Trump was an *existential threat to this country.*

WEll, we all knew, and others soon found out that it was all a lie, and so the left pushed the country to the brink in hopes to prove their point by creating multiple incidents in which to blame on Trump after they pushed those incidents into existence.

Now we are seeing them "using" a virus to do the same ???  Beware America.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 5, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > woodwork201 said:
> ...


Remember when the virus first hit, and you had wide spread panic where the fear was so great that all the same ideas were either being talked about or attempted to be implemented by companies creating tracking apps, virus identification tags and etc ? Then the panic began to subside when it was learned that people weren't just falling dead from the virus as was previously thought ?

If this attempt at passports gets traction, then it's only because the sheep are falling for the bullcrap like nobody's business. We have all sorts of treatments for the virus now, and also we have these shot's, so what's with the new panic other than what the left might be attempting to create now ???


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 5, 2021)

Embrace the Fascist suck!


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 5, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> > If they pass a new law, HIPAA would have been changed.
> ...


They can kiss my ass, I'm not getting a vaccine for a virus with over a 98% survival rate.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 5, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > woodwork201 said:
> ...



And this your choice.
Myself, I'm fine with it!


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 5, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...


If someone wants to get the vaccine, great but I don't trust it and with over a 98% survival rate. Anyway they are saying one of the vaccines only last for 6 months.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 5, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



And this poses problems for a vaccine passport.


----------



## woodwork201 (Apr 5, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...



I'm fine either way.  I'll take it when I can but I respect the right of people to make up their own minds.

The problem I have isn't whether or not  someone takes the vaccine; the problem I have is leftists taking the shot.  They all swore they'd never take Trumps vaccine but now they're lining up, using up political favors, buying their ways to the front of the line, and anything they can do to get Trump's vaccine as soon as they can.

Until their hypocrisy became as clear as glass, people actually died because the left was scaring people away from the vaccine.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 5, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Harris said in one of the debates, she wouldn't trust a trump vaccine.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 5, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



You mean the bitch put in charge of our So. Border who still hasn't been there yet?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 5, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > woodwork201 said:
> ...


I agree with that sentiment, so we shall soon see exactly how it all plays into the Democrat strategy and/or agenda, otherwise if planning to use it to seize total control of the country. The slippery slopes have been created, now let's see just how far the slide will take us.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 5, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Just goes to show how these politicians operate, and how it's hard to believe anything they say anymore. It's all heading to a climax, and one wonder's what exactly the climax will be ? The mark of the beast maybe ?

Harris is the ultimate liar and panderer, as it has been well documented now. She is a serious threat to our national security when it comes to not shooting straight with the American people, and Joe Biden has proven to be the same also.

How this was so easy to take place in this country, just goes to show how far down the rabbit hole we've descended. Republican's are also to blame, because their newly formed cowardice, and their not being responsible stewart's in all things American (not promoting American's first, and under cutting Trump), has led to the fall by which we are seeing now.

Greed is a terrible thing, and it has led to the downfall of our nation. Not securing the nation against what we are experiencing now was the abdication of ones duties, and it was the engagement in traitorous activities in which created the thinking of "hey I got mine", and to hell with you getting yours regardless of how hard you try. Chickens came home to roost maybe ??

The repubs are probably secretly smiling to see the illegals returning, because they were using them just like the other politicians were. Remember Little Bush saying or echoing the bullcrap of "hey, their just doing those (slave) jobs the good ole American's won't do". Get over it right ???

We got serious problems now in this country, and we'll have to leave it up to God to straighten it all out by changing the hearts and minds of humans here.

He's coming, and people best get ready.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 5, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > woodwork201 said:
> ...



God works in mysterious ways.
Myself, I only call Pandemics and major earthquakes. Asteroids are soooo yesterday.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 5, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOL...  Asteroid's are so yesterday eh ??? Ok. Just another tool in the arsenal is the way that I look at them. He can use any method he chooses. Don't count them out.


----------

